# bamboo clothing... please point me in the right direction



## 4 kids (Feb 27, 2010)

I need help! I am new to the forum and apologize in advance if this is not the right place to post.

I am looking for a company that will make bamboo/cotton infant & baby clothes for me to create my own line of baby clothing, blankets and accessories.

OR

I am looking for a company that already makes these items and will allow me to buy in bulk, embellish them myself, re-label and sell as my own product.

Help!!!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

replied to your same post in another thread!


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

4 kids said:


> I need help! I am new to the forum and apologize in advance if this is not the right place to post.
> 
> I am looking for a company that will make bamboo/cotton infant & baby clothes for me to create my own line of baby clothing, blankets and accessories.
> 
> ...


Bamboosa in South Carolina, USA.

https://www.bamboosa.com/index.php


----------



## the lizard (Mar 19, 2010)

when I was at the trade show a few weeks ago I saw adult bamboo...not baby...i think Kavio...not 100 % sure....


----------



## stinky69 (Oct 8, 2010)

these guys do all sorts of bamboo stuff, shoot them an email...
KDH Clothes | Facebook


----------

